

Ask HN: Blogger, WordPress or Posterous? - ramiyer21a

Which of these is a better platform from a publishing tools and traffic point of view?
======
arkitaip
Wordpress on your own web hosting. Seriously. I've used Blogger, Posterous,
Tumblr and Wordress.com and pretty soon I find myself in a situation where I
either need to pay for some basic feature (Wordpress.com) or not have access
to that feature at all (Tumblr, Posterous). With my own Wordpress
installation, I can install any plugin or theme I want and since I already
have Webfaction as my hosting it doesn't cost any extra.

~~~
stewie2
but aren't you paying for web hosting?

~~~
arkitaip
Yes but I'm already using Webfaction for other projects so I'm just putting it
to better use.

------
jasondrowley
I second arkitaip.

